# In the Still of the Night



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

In the still of the night,
The whispers of the past come.
Visions of what was consume my sight,
And they are quite cumbersome.

Ghosts haunt me at this waking hour,
Leaving sleep without its power.
How can the eyelids fall heavy
When they howl in a manner that is steady?

Specters walk these hallowed halls,
Their foot steps thud upon the floors.
In the dark I hear their mournful calls,
And I feel the sweat exit my pores.

I feel the hairs as they rise from my skin,
And the needle pricks like those of a pin.
What is this that leaves the atmosphere like lead?
What is it upon which my fantasies are fed?

Here in the chill, still of the night,
Why am I so filled with dread,
When I should sleep soundly, tucked tight?
Why do I find myself surrounded by the dead?

I try to comfort my every fear,
Telling myself it's just foolish fancy.
Yet I feel them drawing ever near,
Their cries like the wail of a banshee.

Could it be the realization of my mortality,
Or have I left the saner realms of sanity?
I lay me back into my bed,
Trying to silence the noise within my head.

Perhaps it will all be right in the morning light,
But for now I face the stillness of the night. . .


----------



## MParkerMedia (Feb 13, 2014)

Your poetry is very visual. When I read your prose it's very easy for me to sit back, close my eyes, and see the setting you've written about. I really love your writing style. 

I took a creative writing class several years ago and became known as the one person in the class that would not write poetry (I'd always bring in a short story). It was something I wished I could do, but all of my prose came out feeling forced and cheesy.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! It's taken a long while to develop my style. . . My journey actually started in middle school, where my prose actually came out pretty forced and cheesy as well. I didn't really grasp the power of effective imagery until college creative writing. It was really the first time I was allowed to "play" with words, rather than being confined to rigid standards of pre-writing. . . I'm unbelievably glad that you enjoy my writing


----------

